# navigation won't work on sense or aosp roms



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

All the sudden my navigation stopped working. I have tried multiple sense and aosp roms. Currently I am back back to stock rooted and still nothing. Location works, but when I try to use navigation it never finds a satellite. I tried gps status that didn't help either....anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## n660623x (Jul 14, 2011)

"Dewar said:


> All the sudden my navigation stopped working. I have tried multiple sense and aosp roms. Currently I am back back to stock rooted and still nothing. Location works, but when I try to use navigation it never finds a satellite. I tried gps status that didn't help either....anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


I had this issue..I had to copy over all files I needed to keep from my sd card to another location and format the sd card.then transfer files back. Then reset to factory default through clockwork mod and clear both cache and dalvik cache in addition. After this u should be able to get everything to work again...the problem is that even if u do factory reset with the cache and dalvik wipes..some of the files are stored on your sd card and need to be wiped out too. How this helps u.


----------



## islandak (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm going to butt in here. This is worth a shot for me. I've tried a bunch of different ways and I cannot get GPS to work for more than a few minutes. My wife's Droid 1 locks 12 satellites and I lock two (then lost them). Thank you for the idea.


----------



## Dewar (Jun 30, 2011)

"n660623x said:


> I had this issue..I had to copy over all files I needed to keep from my sd card to another location and format the sd card.then transfer files back. Then reset to factory default through clockwork mod and clear both cache and dalvik cache in addition. After this u should be able to get everything to work again...the problem is that even if u do factory reset with the cache and dalvik wipes..some of the files are stored on your sd card and need to be wiped out too. How this helps u.


This worked! My gps is back!


----------

